

What do you think of my eLearning startup? - ericmsimons
http://www.classconnect.com

======
initlaunch
Cool.. always good to see technology being applied towards education.

Few comments, take what you will:

\- I expected the "ClassConnect" logo at the top to be linked to the home
page.

\- "We saved the best for last. ClassConnect is 100% free. Forever." I don't
think you should really save that for last.. seems like something you'd want
to have stand out on the home page.

\- I got about 2 min into the intro video and it froze up, so maybe check
bandwidth issues. The video seemed to be too long, and the first 2 minutes I
weren't that interesting. I think starting off by showing your main workflow
would be better - how simple it is to upload a document or save a video and
share it with your class.

\- "Why license" and "License Features" look basically the same, and I'm still
not totally sure what it is. Why would I want support?

Hope some of that is helpful. Good luck!

~~~
ericmsimons
First of all, you rock. Thanks for your great feedback :) I'm going to run all
of your points past my two other co-founders

